# Has a rabbit ever killed someone???



## Smelly (Sep 5, 2006)

Besides Rabbies or something. Like,has a rabbit ever bitten someone really hard and then they bleed todeath or something? lol

Just wondering. The thought came in my head quite randomly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmmm... maybe someone with a clotting disorder or an actor on Month Python and the Holy Grail =P


----------



## missyscove (Sep 5, 2006)

*Jace wrote: *


> or an actor on Month Python and the Holy Grail =P


haha yes! Gotta watch out for those killer rabbits.


----------



## Haley (Sep 5, 2006)

Bunnicula sure killed a lot of veggies! Drained the juice out of them and everything! 

Smelly, I think you must be bored


----------



## Jace (Sep 5, 2006)

if smelly's work is anything like mine i'm sure he is.:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh yes, it happend to a friend of a friend of mine . Hehe, kidding.

I really don't know. I don't thinka rabbit'sjawsare powerful enough to do enough damage to bleed to death, so noworries . Never heard of anyone being killed by a rabbit, but thereare some diseases like you mentioned rabies that can effect humans too.

Just count all your fingers after giving treats though, no real worry of loosing your life to the buns otherwise .


----------



## Smelly (Sep 6, 2006)

My brother's rabbit once bit my mom's wrist (wehad rescued him from a crazy guy and the rabbit was still a bit crazybecause of the abuse for a few months). It cut a major veinand she bled everywhere and had to go to the hospital for stitches.

So... if someone's in the middle of nowhere and it takeshours for help to come... and they get an injury likethat... then maaaybe. :devil


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Tank has probably killed someone before he came to live with me.:boxing


----------



## Pipp (Sep 6, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote:*


> I'm pretty sure Tank has probably killed someone before hecame to live with me.:boxing


:roflmao:

(And thanks Smelly,Pipp just went to nuzzle my ear and lickmy neck -- like she does every day -- and all I could think of was thelocation of my jugular). :shock: 

(We're definitely not going to make her mad anytime soon). :lol:



sas et al


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, a wild rabbit gave a man rabbit flu the other week over here and he died! I'll try and find the article....



Edit: Here is is!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/5269766.stm







Man 'first rabbit flu victim' 











Mr Freeman is believed to be Britain's first rabbit flu victim*Themother of a man believed to be Britain's first victim of "rabbit flu"has issued a warning about the potentially fatal disease.* 
Farmer John Freeman, 29, of Aspall near Stowmarket in Suffolk, becameinfected with the bacteria Pasteurella multocida after picking up arabbit on his farm. 
His mother Joan said he fell ill and died four days later on 5 August. 
"People should just be aware that there is this dreadful thing around and potentially it's lethal," she said. 
A post-mortem examination revealed that Mr Freeman had died fromsepticaemia after becoming infected with the bacteria that causespasteurellosis, which is known as rabbit flu. 













*Once it is in the bloodstream, that's it*





Mother of deceased
A Health Protection Agency spokesman said the bacteria was known to becommon among many domestic animals, including cats and dogs, but he wasnot aware of any other fatal rabbit-to-human transmission. 
He said there were only a handful of cases of humans being infectedwith P. multocida each year, usually from dogs and cats, and deathswere very rare. 
Mrs Freeman, who farms with her husband Peter, said she was shockedthat there was so little information about the disease among thefarming community. 
*'Healthy country man'* 
She now wants to make people aware that handling dead rabbits can be potentially fatal. 
"Once it is in the bloodstream, that's it," she said. 
"If you get it unwittingly, not from an animal bite, the first thingyou know about it is when you get a fever and by then you are thewalking dead. 
"Doctors did everything they could but it was too late, it is such a virulent disease. 
"Everyone is so appalled that he should die in this way. It'sabsolutely shocking, he was such a strong, strapping, healthy countryman." 
Mrs Freeman said she believed the bacteria passed into her only son's blood via a blister on his thumb. 
Doctors initially thought he had chickenpox because he developed a rash on his body.


----------



## tofuhead (Sep 6, 2006)

is that the same pastuerella that causes abcesses in rabbits?


----------



## pamnock (Sep 6, 2006)

*tofuhead wrote: *


> is that the same pastuerella that causes abcesses in rabbits?





There are actually hundreds ofdifferent strains of P. multocida (Pasteurella) that infectmammals. Rabbits do carry a number of different strains of P.multocida. In most cases, our immune systems fight off theintruders, and we are none the wiser.

I don't know that any one has ever bled to death from a rabbit bite(would be possible if the rabbit hit a major artery). I doknow of cases whererabbit judges have had to go to thehospital to havebite wounds stitched. Ireceived a nasty bite on my finger (down to the bone) a couple weeksago. It bled a lot and soaked an entire papertowel. 





Pam


----------



## shootingstar (Sep 6, 2006)

*My rabbit could be the first! she is a highly dangerous bunny....she's even carnivorous!!*:rollseyes:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes! This rabbit is a culprit of more than one murder!


----------



## tamsin (Sep 9, 2006)

I know of a case where a rabbit killed a cat.Though it was a giant bun so not as much of a size difference. I guesstechnically if it caught the vein and you didn't apply first aid youcould bleed to death.


----------



## Smelly (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## tinfoilxtouch (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not sure, but once a rabbit told me the world was going to end in 28 days...


----------



## JimD (Sep 12, 2006)

Wasn't "The Night of the Lepus" based on a true story??


----------



## berleycook99 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello there i have question the other day I was Feeding my pet rabbit a Banana and my brother pick up and eat peace off the Banana my pet rabbit had bit should i be worried For his Health


----------

